# New EdMika FDn-EOS mount swap kit launch. It fits more than one lens!



## ontarian (Sep 17, 2012)

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/170911278282?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_1814wt_1413

This fully reversible and non damaging mount swap kit gives infinity focus and aperture control on all these lenses:

FDn 14mm 2.8L 
FDn 15mm 2.8 fisheye 
FDn 17mm 4 
FDn 24mm 1.4L 
FDn 24mm 2 
FDn 28mm 2 
FDn 35mm 2
FDn 50mm 1.2
FDn 50mm 1.4 
FDn 100mm 2
FDn 100mm 2.8 
FDn 135mm 2 

More lenses will be added soon using this base adapter with the development of more linkages (EdLinks) that connect the aperture control ring to the diaphragm.

Its taken a long time to get to this point but things are really starting to come together. -Ed


----------



## dr croubie (Sep 17, 2012)

WOOO!

First exciting product launch of the day!

(I'd best get to fleabay and buy some of those lenses before the jump in price now EOS users can use them again)


----------



## ontarian (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah, the 6D is a bit of a yawner. Still it does bring full frame in Canon closer to affordable. Just not sure if its a worthy upgrade from the price of a new 5D2.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 17, 2012)

Keep at it, you might be able to work at it full time one day!


----------



## dr croubie (Sep 17, 2012)

Well, i'm definitely more excited about a guy in canada carving hunks of brass in his back shed than I am about a multinational corporation releasing something years in the making (that will still sell in the millions and make more money than Ed could dream of).
More credit to Ed, I've got a few camera accessory ideas that I could sell, it's definitely inspiring me to take them more serisouly (even if in my case, it'd take China a few weeks to copy them before all the fun's over).

I'm almost tempted to buy one even though i don't have any FD lenses to convert (yet). But seeing as i'm definitely staying out of (digital) FF until 5D4 or 6D2, i've got more cash to blow on lenses...


----------



## ontarian (Sep 17, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> Well, i'm definitely more excited about a guy in canada carving hunks of brass in his back shed than I am about a multinational corporation releasing something years in the making (that will still sell in the millions and make more money than Ed could dream of).
> More credit to Ed, I've got a few camera accessory ideas that I could sell, it's definitely inspiring me to take them more serisouly (even if in my case, it'd take China a few weeks to copy them before all the fun's over).
> 
> I'm almost tempted to buy one even though i don't have any FD lenses to convert (yet). But seeing as i'm definitely staying out of (digital) FF until 5D4 or 6D2, i've got more cash to blow on lenses...



With that in mind my personal recommendation where value meets amazing imaging is 

135mm f/2 - about $350, amazingly sharp, great bokeh even though it has a bit more CA than modern L version.
50mm 1.4 - about $100 bucks, great CA control (less at 1.4 than 1.2 non L set at 1.4) tiny, worthy of "reference lens" title.
24mm f/2 - about $300, also very sharp, shockingly compact and widest distortion free you can get
15mm fisheye - about $500 build quality that even exceeds the TS 35mm 2.8 + 4 very cool internal built in filters


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 17, 2012)

ontarian said:


> dr croubie said:
> 
> 
> > Well, i'm definitely more excited about a guy in canada carving hunks of brass in his back shed than I am about a multinational corporation releasing something years in the making (that will still sell in the millions and make more money than Ed could dream of).
> ...


 
All the good EF lenses have disappeared from our local Craigslist. Mostly just the 50mm f/1.8 now. I have several FD lenses, but keep looking for one of the better quality ones.
I think its linked to your posts here


----------



## msowsun (Sep 17, 2012)

ontarian said:


> my personal recommendation where value meets amazing imaging is
> 
> 135mm f/2 - about $350, amazingly sharp, great bokeh even though it has a bit more CA than modern L version.
> 50mm 1.4 - about $100 bucks, great CA control (less at 1.4 than 1.2 non L set at 1.4) tiny, worthy of "reference lens" title.
> ...



Ed, how does the FDn 50mm 1.2 compare to the FDn 50mm 1.4 in sharpness and contrast?


----------



## dr croubie (Sep 17, 2012)

Woo, personalised suggestions, now *that*'s customer service 

135/2.0 is probably my most-wanted lens (in 35mm format, at least). There's one left on fleabay, $150 and rising.
Then 24/2.0 would be a very nice addition, it's probably the only 'hole' in my lineup

For reference, I've got primes at:
17/3.5 Tokina, 20/2.5 Mir, 28/2.8 (2 in OM mount), 35/1.4 Samyang, 50/1.8 II, 50/1.4 Takumar, 85/1.8, 100/2.0, then 120/2.8 in P6 mount (but it's not too big or heavy).

I'm not sure what else would fit in here. A 15mm Fisheye makes 'most' sense from a focal-length view (more than a 17mm or 18mm fisheye, those Takumars go for $300). But then that's only useful on my eos 3 because I don't have FF Digital. But then if i'm shooting film, I may as well put the Zodiak 30mm on 6x6 and get square fishies (i reckon they look better that way), at higher scanned-resolution. For digital fisheye, it's the Samyang 8mm (or, more likely, nothing) for me for a few years.

How does the 50/1.4 compare to the FL 55/1.2? (on one of your other adapters).
Both the FL 55/1.2 and Takumar 50/1.4 are not so much 'soft', but 'low contrast' fully wide-open, same as the Samyang 35mm. Stop any of those three down to f/1.6-2.0, and they're sharp as anything (whereas the EF 50/1.8 II doesn't get there until f/2.8 or even 4.0). If the 50/1.4 is actually useable wide-open, it might be tempting to get my 7th lens in the 50-55mm length...


----------



## ontarian (Sep 17, 2012)

Ed, how does the FDn 50mm 1.2 compare to the FDn 50mm 1.4 in sharpness and contrast?
[/quote]

I haven't done a whole lot of shooting with either yet but a quick and dirty back and fourth comparison on a bright scene with high contrast edges really impressed me on the 1.4's CA performance and contrast. The non L FDn 50mm 1.2 wide open was expectedly sharp for a prime lens but it had the most purple fringing I've seen out of any f/1.2 lens (more than the FD and FL 55mm 1.2's I developed earlier kits for too). The prototype still in development FDn 50 1.2L on the other hand has the CA issue tamed very well though. 

Its not to say the FD 50mm 1.2 non L is a dog or anything, in low light it does a fine job getting the shot but in bright light you are going to want to step it down a bit to keep the fringing in check.

We intend to develop a hopefully decent optical test lab in my father-in-law's basement in the next year so we can get real performance numbers beyond these qualitative feelings.


----------



## ontarian (Sep 17, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> Woo, personalised suggestions, now *that*'s customer service
> 
> 135/2.0 is probably my most-wanted lens (in 35mm format, at least). There's one left on fleabay, $150 and rising.
> Then 24/2.0 would be a very nice addition, it's probably the only 'hole' in my lineup
> ...



I'd buy this $275 FDn 135/2 bargain grade lens copy from keh.com http://www.keh.com/camera/Canon-Manual-Focus-Fixed-Focal-Length-Lenses/1/sku-CA06009002820N?r=FE I've had good experiences with bargain grade from them.

I'd take the FD 55mm 1.2 SSC over the FDn 50 1.4 because it doesn't hit my 5D3 mirror at infinity (may be important to you if you upgrade to ff) and lets face it 1.2 is 1.2. The FDn 50mm 1.4 however is great because its so tiny and easy to pocket when juggling a few lenses on a day trip. The 50mm 1.4 is cleaner/sharper/more contrasty at the pixel level than any of the 1.2's apart from the much more expensive FDn 50mm 1.2L and FD 55mm 1.2 Aspherical (and FDn 85mm 1.2L).

Also to consider, even though I don't have the production EdLink developed yet (just a hand ground prototype one) the lens that has spent the most time on my 5D3 for over a month now is the FDn 50-300 4.5L. Soooo sharp wide open, amazing colours, contrast and the really wide range is handier than expected.


----------



## ontarian (Sep 20, 2012)

EdMika FDn-EOS near universal mount swap kit by Ontarian, on Flickr




Screen Shot 2012-09-18 at 9.57.55 PM by Ontarian, on Flickr


----------



## Nishi Drew (Sep 20, 2012)

Hmm, if I could find an FDn lens WITHOUT haze or mold it then it's a surprise. And lenses like the FD 50mm 1.4 were better than the new FD. But with that said, I was about to get the FDn 85L, could there be a conversion with that?


----------



## msowsun (Sep 20, 2012)

Why do you think older FD lenses are better than FDn? 

This website's tests seem to show that the FDn 50mm 1.4 and 85mm 1.8 lenses are better than their older FD versions: http://web.archive.org/web/20080101211626/http://www.members.aol.com/canonfdlenstests/default.htm

Canon FD 50mm f/1.4 breech mount (pre-S.S.C.) 
Canon F-1 with mirror and diaphragm prefire 
Vignetting = C+ @ f/1.4, B @ f/2, A- @ f/2.8, A thereafter 
Distortion = slight barrel to none 
Aperture Center Corner 
f/1.4 B- C 
f/2 B+ C 
f/2.8 A- B 
f/4 A- A- 
f/5.6 A- A 
f/8 A- A 
f/11 A- A 
f/16 B+ A- 
Notes: moderately low contrast at f/1.4; moderate high center contrast and moderately low corner contrast at f/2; moderately high contrast at f/2.8 through f/16. 


Canon FD 50mm f/1.4 breech mount (S.S.C.) 
Canon EF with mirror and diaphragm prefire 
Vignetting = C+ @ f/1.4, B+ @ f/2, A- @ f/2.8, A thereafter 
Distortion = barrel 
Aperture Center Corner 
f/1.4 B- C 
f/2 B+ B- 
f/2.8 A- A- 
f/4 A- A- 
f/5.6 B+ B+ 
f/8 B+ B+ 
f/11 B+ B 
f/16 B B 
Notes: moderately low contrast at f/1.4; moderate contrast at f/2; moderately high contrast at f/2.8; high contrast at f/4 and f/5.6; very high contrast at f/8 through f/16. 


Canon FD 50mm f/1.4 bayonet mount 
Canon AE-1 with self-timer only 
Vignetting = B @ f/1.4, A- @ f/2 and beyond 
Distortion = slight barrel 
Aperture Center Corner 
f/1.4 B C+ 
f/2 A- B- 
f/2.8 A- B+ 
f/4 A A- 
f/5.6 A A 
f/8 B+ A 
f/11 B+ B+ 
f/16 B+ B 
Note: moderately high contrast, except f/1.4 to f/2.8, where corners are moderately low in contrast.

Canon EF with mirror and diaphragm prefire 
Vignetting = C+ @ f/1.4, B+ @ f/2, A thereafter 
Distortion = barrel 
Aperture Center Corner 
f/1.4 B B- 
f/2 A- B 
f/2.8 A- A 
f/4 A A- 
f/5.6 A- A- 
f/8 A- A- 
f/11 B+ A- 
f/16 B+ B 
f/22 B B 
Notes: different sample than above. Very high contrast, except moderately high at f/1.4.

Canon FD 85mm f/1.8 S.S.C. breech mount 
Canon EF with mirror and diaphragm prefire 
Vignetting = B @ f/1.8, A- @ f/2.8, A thereafter 
Distortion = moderate pincushion 
Aperture Center Corner 
f/1.8 D+ C 
f/2.8 C+ C+ 
f/4 B- B- 
f/5.6 B- B 
f/8 B B 
f/11 A- B 
f/16 B C+ 
Note: moderately low contrast at f/1.8, f/2.8 and f/16; moderate contrast at f/4, f/5.6 and f/11; moderately high at f/8. 


Canon FD 85mm f/1.8 bayonet mount 
Canon EF with mirror and diaphragm prefire 
Vignetting = B- @ f/1.8, A- @ f/2.8, A thereafter 
Distortion = pronounced pincushion 
Aperture Center Corner 
f/1.8 B- B 
f/2.8 B+ B 
f/4 A- B+ 
f/5.6 A A- 
f/8 A- B+ 
f/11 B+ B 
f/16 B- B- 
Note: moderate contrast images at f/1.8 and f/22; moderately high contrast images at f/2.8 through f/5.6 (the optimum aperture) and f/11 to f/16; high contrast images at f/8.


----------



## Nishi Drew (Sep 20, 2012)

Why do I think older FD lenses are better?

Well maybe I've been influenced by the owners of various used camera stores I've visited, where I ask about the available lenses in FD and nFD mount. And reading up on a lot of personal reviews on real world FD/nFD uses I concluded that several older lenses were better in ways. FD lenses had better build quality in general, and the plastic nFD lenses weren't good against moisture and more often then the FD developed haze and mold on the inner elements. I even hear of people liking some of the FD 55 f/1.2 series over the 50L, sharper, more contrast and better bokeh.

Now of course, there are excellent nFD lenses that have improved themselves over the previous generation, but just because something is "new" doesn't mean it's better.


----------



## lol (Sep 20, 2012)

Perfect! The part disassembled 50mm f/1.2 sitting next to me might get some non-macro action on a camera yet...


----------



## Joseph M (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey Ed, just wondering how the progress on the FD 85mm f1.2l kit is? 
I've been eyeing this FD50L and FD85L deal here locally that no one here is interested in, really lucky ahaha ;D


----------



## ontarian (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm working on the EdTraveller for the 85 1.2 L and 50 1.2 L and 85 1.2 Aspherical lenses this weekend actually. They may launch sooner than later.


----------



## Mr Bean (Sep 21, 2012)

Any chance of the FD 20mm f2.8 fitting an EOS mount?


----------



## ontarian (Sep 21, 2012)

Mr Bean said:


> Any chance of the FD 20mm f2.8 fitting an EOS mount?



Because the iron ring on the 20 2.8 is missing screws and holes it would be extremely difficult. I'm working with Jim Buchanan (world famous lens conversion services specialist) on some stuff and perhaps he could overcome this issue with a soldered on solution. People would have to send their lenses in to him for the adaptation though.


----------



## Mr Bean (Sep 21, 2012)

ontarian said:


> Mr Bean said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance of the FD 20mm f2.8 fitting an EOS mount?
> ...


Okay, thanks ontarian.


----------



## Joseph M (Sep 22, 2012)

ontarian said:


> I'm working on the EdTraveller for the 85 1.2 L and 50 1.2 L and 85 1.2 Aspherical lenses this weekend actually. They may launch sooner than later.


YES! Sounds great ;D Thanks Ed


----------



## msowsun (Sep 29, 2012)

I just finished converting my old FD 50mm 1.4 to an EF mount using the new EdMika Canon FDn-EOS adapter kit. http://www.ebay.ca/itm/170911278282?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2239wt_1344

The conversion process is quite easy to do for the average person but you really should watch the how-to video first. EdMika FDn-EOS kit instructions The video is 12:21 and that is about how long it took me to do the entire conversion. 

The kit consists of a really nice precision machined brass mount (fitted with a black sleeve to prevent light scattering) and a small machined peice of brass that is used to engage the aperture control after the old mount is removed. The mount comes equipped with a "Dandelion" fully programable Auto-Focus confirmation chip. Also included is a EF lens cap. 

Here are some photos of the lens after conversion to the EF mount. There is a small indentation for a "lens Mount Index". (mounting alignment mark). I dabbed a bit of red paint on it so it is easier to spot.


----------



## msowsun (Sep 29, 2012)

I think this FDn 50mm 1.4 is one of the sharpest lenses ever produced and it even wide open at f/1.4 it produces excellent images...........

All wide open at f/1.4


----------



## msowsun (Sep 29, 2012)

More at f/1.4


----------



## mojocvh (Jul 13, 2013)

This is why I make mount swap kits, not quite adapters but replacement mounts. This brings those great lenses back to play in EOS for us Canon fanboys.

-Ed Mika 

And long may it continue. 

EDIT. Oh dear, more verification and finding codes from site information, still this time it won't take as long....

PPS Hi everybody!


----------

